# Ipod Star Wars



## lock (28 Février 2005)

Pioché sur Clubic, un article sur un éventuel Ipod Star Wars...

Surtout ne pas passer du côté obscur, surtout ne pas y passer... (ok je sors... )


----------



## MacMadam (28 Février 2005)

Blanc Empire, Noir Vador ? Et pourquoi pas un iPod mini vert, édition spéciale Yoda ?  Si ça se confirme, je demande à voir.


----------



## Mao (28 Février 2005)

lock a dit:
			
		

> Pioché sur Clubic, un article sur un éventuel Ipod Star Wars...
> 
> Surtout ne pas passer du côté obscur, surtout ne pas y passer... (ok je sors... )



A quand l'ipod de l'homme invisible et l'ipod édition spéciale Chantal Goya ? :rose:


----------



## Missiku_San (28 Février 2005)

c'est clair que c'est une licence qui va rapporter un paquet, y'as plein de blaireau qui vont se ruer dessus sans même savoir ce que c'est qu'un MP3... Ha marketing quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Février 2005)

Et ben... personnellement, j'espère que ça ne va pas se faire: l'iPod a un style classe et épuré propore à lui, et je trouve qu'il doit rester comme ça, il est tellement... :love: :love: :love: Déjà avec le U2 je trouve qu'ils ont un peu foiré, alors si maintenant Luke et tout la clique débarque, ça va pas aller


----------



## mog (28 Février 2005)

> Et ben... personnellement, j'espère que ça ne va pas se faire: l'iPod a un style classe et épuré propore à lui, et je trouve qu'il doit rester comme ça, il est tellement... :love: :love: :love: Déjà avec le U2 je trouve qu'ils ont un peu foiré, alors si maintenant Luke et tout la clique débarque, ça va pas aller



Ahh! Totalement d'accord.  Ce serait dommage pour l'image d'Apple, de tomber aussi facilement dans la facilité du marketing. Un iPod U2, un StarWars, un MacDo, un Coca... Non franchement qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour conquérir le coeur de quelques victimes commerciales?


----------



## ederntal (28 Février 2005)

Ce sera sans doute juste un ipod classique avec une gravure personalisé "star wars"


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Mars 2005)

Et un ibeam (gadget qui fait laser à brancher sur la sortie jack de popod) en standard!


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mars 2005)

( hhm Pffffff! )* un iPod mini à mon effigie, tout en cuir noir !  ( hhm Pffffff! ) tention à vos fesses ! 






* bruit de respiration mécanique


----------



## quetzalk (1 Mars 2005)

j'avais proposé un ipod stradivarius en merisier verni, un ipod Rameau recouvert de tapisserie des Gobelins à fleurs, mais ils ont préféré U2     

bref si à chaque fois qu'un "produit culturel" se vend bien ils font une série spéciale on n'a pas fini ! (vous imaginez l'ipod DaVinci Code et ses musiques ésotériques cachées...)

Quetzalk, Responsable marketing Ipod


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mars 2005)

un  iPod U23  c'est logique, U2 etant un des groupes rock les plus célèbres actuellement ( nan pas d'iPod Linkin park ou Kyo ! pitié ! ), starwars c'est pas le meme genre de truc ( bon la musique est tres connue mais quand meme )


----------



## minime (4 Mars 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera sans doute juste un ipod classique avec une gravure personalisé "star wars"



En fait il s'agit seulement d'une skin Star Wars realisée par macskinz.


----------



## mog (4 Mars 2005)

Personnellement, je la trouve assez immonde. Mais tous les gouts sont dans la nature! :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (4 Mars 2005)

tout noir mat en grip ou alu powerbook noir uni j'achète.


----------



## Apca (4 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas d'iPod Linkin park  !



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

:hein: 

Lp Powaaaa !  :love:


----------



## ederntal (5 Mars 2005)

Immonde quand la vue avec la molette beurk


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

Moi je veux des MP3 R2D2, et aussi à la place des clics


----------



## Aragorn (5 Mars 2005)

Whaou... Et si en plus cet iPod fait sabre laser, j'achète. Ca remplacera Narzil !
Balrog, trolls, orques, vous n'avez plus qu'à bien vous tenir !


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

et pourquoi pas un iPod  Lorie pendant qu'on y est????


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Ca devient du n'importe quoi  :love: et il serait de quelle couleur l'iPod Lorie


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

ben rose, avec des petits coeurs, evidemment! :rateau:
Et l'intégrale de Lorie préchargée, gratuitement....
Que du bonheur!


----------



## lock (9 Mars 2005)

Et à mon avis, on trouverait au dos, en gravure laser, un sympathique portrait de notre premier ministre avec le slogan "Positive atttitude".


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

On peut pas en acheter, des comme ça ?  juste pour lancer la discipline olympique " lancer d'iPod à l'effigie de Raffarin sur CRS dans les manifs"  ?


----------



## apparence (9 Mars 2005)

j'ai mieux un iPod "Pop star"

 :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Ca peut faire toute un collection : 
Ipod Pop Star
Ipod Starc'ac
Ipod Nouvelle star
Ipod Lorie
Ipod Kyo
 :affraid:

Ca fait peur, non? :sick:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

iPod marjolaine à gros seins?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> iPod marjolaine à gros seins?


Sur un archos, à la limite, avec tous les boutons... 
Mais sur un Ipod, ca va etre difficile, il est tout plat :rose:


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> iPod marjolaine à gros seins?





			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sur un archos, à la limite, avec tous les boutons...
> Mais sur un Ipod, ca va etre difficile, il est tout plat :rose:



un iPod Jane Birkin?


----------



## fabillot (10 Mars 2005)

Et puis lancer un iPod StarWars sans qu'il existe une fonction de lecture de séquence vidéo, çà n'a aucun intérêt


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Un  iPod qui ferait sabre laser ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

ouais, mais un petit, avec l'ibeam, un pointeur laser sur la prise Jack...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Et quand tu allumes ton iPod, il simule la respiration de darth vader ou le cri du chewbacca en rut ( au choix )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

et l'ipod nioubie qui sort des conneries à la minute non ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais un petit, avec l'ibeam, un pointeur laser sur la prise Jack...





			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu allumes ton iPod, il simule la respiration de darth vader ou le cri du chewbacca en rut ( au choix )


AH. Ben l'iPod a plus d'autonomie que le cerveau.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

un iPod iMax... avec un seul bouton : "Ultraflood"...  :rateau:


----------



## minime (10 Mars 2005)

Non, rien.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> AH. Ben l'iPod a plus d'autonomie que le cerveau.


Déslé, je fais mon petit crackage du jeudi


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et l'ipod nioubie qui sort des conneries à la minute non ?


Ben que veux tu c'est une vocation  :rateau: 
PS au bout de combien de temps on est plus considéré comme un nioubie? ( posts, tombage de futals? on le mesure comment? )  :mouais:


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> AH. Ben l'iPod a plus d'autonomie que le cerveau.


j'voudrai ben voir ça un ipod plus autonome qu'un cerveau!!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi un cerveau? :rateau:


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

moi aussi je voudrai bien savoir en combien de tps on n'est plus considéré comme un nioubie!!!!ça fatigue!!


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Malheureusement pour toi, t'es encore assez loin. Essaye de passer les 100 posts, c'est un bon début!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Hiii j'ai plus de 800 posts et on me traite encore comme une sous merde, c'est grave docteur? :rateau:


----------



## mog (10 Mars 2005)

le nombre de message ne suffit pas à s'offrir une crédibilité...
c'était la minute philosophique qui vous a été généreusement offert par mog


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Hihi, merci dis tout de suite que je suis un blaireau ( bon ok je suis un blaireau ! )


----------

